# ACS Result with 2 & More years of deductions.



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

Dear Seniors 

Hi, 

Recently My wife applied for ACS assessment for the ICT Business Analyst 261111.

She has total work experience of 6 years. 

She started in June 2010, after completing her MBA in IT. 

She served her initial years (from June 2010 - November 2011) as Management Trainee in an IT firm and then promoted to Business Analyst role/designation in course of time. 

Since December 2011 - till date she has been working on Business Analyst Role. 

We were sure that ACS will deduct initial 2 years as training and shall be assessed for balance 4 years. 

Yesterday she received her result as: 
------------------------------------------------------------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your Master of Business Administration from XXXXX University completed August 2010 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.


The following employment after June 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/10 - 12/11 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: Management Trainee
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/11 - 09/12 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/12 - 09/14 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/14 - 07/16 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: Business Analyst II
Country: INDIA

-------------------------------------------------------------
Even though they found her entire work exp. relevant but then why only work exp. after June2014 is considered to equate to Skilled Level? 

This way she only has 2 years in her hands, and cannot claim 5 points. 

Can any one please guide us? 

Secondly, even though we don't claim 5 points for Experience, can we still file EOI and apply for Visa 190 (if we meet the 60 points criteria)? 

At present she has 30 points for age, + 15 points for education (assessed)+ 10 points PTE + 5 point state nomination.

Regards
Yatin


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

Awaiting replies from Seniors out there.


----------



## radhakrishna (Apr 8, 2016)

Yatin Dutta said:


> Awaiting replies from Seniors out there.


Dear Yatin:

ICT business Analyst has a huge competition, and the current points eligibility for 261111 is 70. Even though you have additional 5 points you wont be able to get an invitation unless you have 70 points.

I suggest you to go with another ACS with a different code which is appropriate to the graduation degree. That way you can atleast be in the 60 points limit and you will have a chance to get picked up


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

radhakrishna said:


> Dear Yatin:
> 
> ICT business Analyst has a huge competition, and the current points eligibility for 261111 is 70. Even though you have additional 5 points you wont be able to get an invitation unless you have 70 points.
> 
> I suggest you to go with another ACS with a different code which is appropriate to the graduation degree. That way you can atleast be in the 60 points limit and you will have a chance to get picked up



Sir, we are thinking to score maximum in PTE (again) and get 20 points. 
I know it is difficult, but we would like to try it. In that cast we shall accumulate 70 points. 


I want to be double sure, that is getting 5 points on assessment MANDATORY?
Or we can file our case even not having points but assessment result finds our academics and work exp suitable and major in computing. 

I have read that NSW sends invites to the lowest score (60) also but aiting time is more.. 


Please advice , considering State Nomination Process - Visa 190

Regards
Yatin


----------



## radhakrishna (Apr 8, 2016)

Yatin Dutta said:


> Sir, we are thinking to score maximum in PTE (again) and get 20 points.
> I know it is difficult, but we would like to try it. In that cast we shall accumulate 70 points.
> 
> 
> ...


If you score 20 points in PTE it would help you a lot. And getting 5 points on skills assessment is not mandatory, you only have to get a positive assessment and you already got it.

If you have 60+ points you are most likely to get a state sponsorship for NSW

But please remember the overall quota for ICT business analyst for the year 2016-17 is only 1482. As per current numbers 60 has already been filled up.

All the Best for PTE exam.


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

radhakrishna said:


> if you score 20 points in pte it would help you a lot. And getting 5 points on skills assessment is not mandatory, you only have to get a positive assessment and you already got it.
> 
> If you have 60+ points you are most likely to get a state sponsorship for nsw
> 
> ...




thank you very much sir.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

It is not mandatory to claim points for each category, you just need to fall under the requirements. 

Let's say for example. 

Your score is 60 based on your age 30, education 15 and experience 15.

You don't need to score 10 points and obtain 65 in pte or 7 in IELTS. Rather you just need to show English proficiency which is 6 in ielts or equivalent in pte.

Similarly if your assessment is positive but you cannot claim points, even though you are scoring 60 points then you are good to go.

I hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

By the way ask ACS why they deducted 4 years while the degree was major in computing. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

theariezman said:


> By the way ask ACS why they deducted 4 years while the degree was major in computing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Yes Sir, I have sent them an email - but their reply is still awaited. 

Thanks! 


Regards
Yatin


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

If my wife is a prime applicant - then do I (spouse) also have to clear PTE and submit my proof for English proficiency ?


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

Sir

I just received a reply from ACS.


This what ACS has to say about my query:- 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
" As your Master of Business Administration has been assessed as being comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing that is not closely related to the nominated occupation, you are required to demonstrate 4 years of relevant experience. This is completed on 06/14.

06/14 is the date you have met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you are deemed to have reached the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i don't know what subjects they would consider as closely related to the nominated occupation. Where as they have considered the Master of Business Administration in IT as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a *major in computing.*

Anyways.. my query is still open - we can still go ahead in the process with filing EOI - Right ?? 


Regards
Yatin Dutta


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Yatin Dutta said:


> If my wife is a prime applicant - then do I (spouse) also have to clear PTE and submit my proof for English proficiency ?


Yes but that would be required at the end but you don't need to score same as primary applicant.

Read the English requirement on 189 and experience 190 visa on DIBP website also read about 2nd Installment of fee.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Yatin Dutta said:


> Sir
> 
> I just received a reply from ACS.
> 
> ...


Yes you still can file case.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

theariezman said:


> Yes you still can file case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Thank You !


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for putting such a great forum & helping each other. I need your help as I have been a silent reader on this forum & tried to read as much information already available on other threads to resolve the query but couldn't succeed.

For ACS Assessment - ICT Business Analyst

Profile:
June-2006 to May-2010 -->B.Tech- Electronics & Communication
June-2010 to May-2013 --> Exp. 3 years as System Analyst (Work Profile Business Analyst)
June-2013 to May-2014 --> Postgraduate Diploma (1 year in Leadership/Mgmnt)
June-2014 to July-2016 --> Exp. 2.1 yrs as Business Analyst

Queries:
1. Is there any need to provide details of PG as it is not relevant to the field and might result in consideration of skill employment after PG?
2. I am not sure how E&C would be treated as Major/Minor to BA code but what do you suggest would most likely be period of skilled employment i.e deduction of 2/3/4 years of experience.
3. Is it likely that if 2 years be deducted, I may get 1+2 years as skilled employment.


I am sure it would take some of your time to respond, but please do not ignore & help me out. I am very optimistic of the people on this forum.

Thanks,


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Thanks for putting such a great forum & helping each other. I need your help as I have been a silent reader on this forum & tried to read as much information already available on other threads to resolve the query but couldn't succeed.
> 
> For ACS Assessment - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> ...


I submitted my diploma in telecommunications alongside my bachelor's and master's degree but ACS ignored it. In my opinion it will not fetch you any additional points since since you already got 4 years bachelor's course.

Depending upon percentage of courses, ACS will decide either your degree is major or minor or closely/not closely related to nominated ANZSCO cose - please refer to ACS guidelines to know the percentage and also summary of criteria.

In either case 2 or 4 years deducted but your assessment is positive you still be able to file case if you score 60 points. You may not be able to claim experience points only.

I have not seen anyone on forum claiming his/her 3 years been deducted from experience. 

If you fall under age of 25-32 years then you can get 30 points for that. For education you will get 15 points as you have 4 years degree and if it is AQF to bachelor's degree then surely 15 points, that makes 45 points, now you need to score 20 to prove English proficiency that makes 65. You are all set, doesn't matter if are usable to claim points for experience. 

But I read on forum for Business and System Analysts 65 pointers have to wait long or score 70 points to get early invitation.

All the best. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## radhakrishna (Apr 8, 2016)

If you are to claim points as a spouse, then you need to get minimum 6 in all sections of IELTS, and you also have to get an ACS assessment done withe a positive outcome. Both you and your wife should have the experience in similar fields. Then you can claim 5 additional points as a spouse.

If you do not want to claim any points and just want to login the application a spouse, you don't need to write any exam or do any assessment.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

radhakrishna said:


> If you are to claim points as a spouse, then you need to get minimum 6 in all sections of IELTS, and you also have to get an ACS assessment done withe a positive outcome. Both you and your wife should have the experience in similar fields. Then you can claim 5 additional points as a spouse.
> 
> If you do not want to claim any points and just want to login the application a spouse, you don't need to write any exam or do any assessment.


I think it's not mandatory to have the experience in similar field to claim 5 points. 
Only requiring skills assessment on any field listed in SOL.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

theariezman said:


> I submitted my diploma in telecommunications alongside my bachelor's and master's degree but ACS ignored it. In my opinion it will not fetch you any additional points since since you already got 4 years bachelor's course.
> 
> Depending upon percentage of courses, ACS will decide either your degree is major or minor or closely/not closely related to nominated ANZSCO cose - please refer to ACS guidelines to know the percentage and also summary of criteria.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your response. So I should not submit PG degree while ACS assessment. Gap created in between shall not be a problem?


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Yatin Dutta said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Hi Yatin, 

I had been in a similar situation with ACS. I had a Computer Engineering Degree to which they considered it as Major in Computing but also said that it is not closely related to my nominated occupation (Systems Analyst). 

The courses on your wife's degree should match 65% of course units provided in ACS ANZSCO Descriptions document. 

I appealed for the result of assessment. What I did was, I took out the course descriptions for all courses from my university's prospectus and matched course contents with the ICT Units in ACS's description document. So multiple courses matched multiple ICT Units. 

This way my appeal got successful and I also got the money refunded for the appeal. 

Hope you can try this if you are confident that the courses your wife has on her transcript matches 65% on ACS ANZSCO description document. 

All the best!


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

aliee said:


> Hi Yatin,
> 
> I had been in a similar situation with ACS. I had a Computer Engineering Degree to which they considered it as Major in Computing but also said that it is not closely related to my nominated occupation (Systems Analyst).
> 
> ...


Hi Aliee,

I have a question.

How one can submit a document or set of documents while making an appeal. 
ACS clearly says, one cannot submit support documents while making an appeal however you can do so when requesting for a review.

Besides aren't we suppose to provide our university transcripts mentioning all the courses that we studied during our degree along with the reference letters, university degree at first place.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

theariezman said:


> Hi Aliee,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> ...


You are right! You cannot upload any documents while doing an appeal. Since you already have provided them your transcripts when you started the application, you can simply mention the course names from your transcript and the ICT units which those course match from ANZSCO descriptions. 

And also if Higher Education council from your country has a course outline mentioned on their website or your university's website (Which, in my case was there) you can provide a link to that as well from where they can verify


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

aliee said:


> Hi Yatin,
> 
> I had been in a similar situation with ACS. I had a Computer Engineering Degree to which they considered it as Major in Computing but also said that it is not closely related to my nominated occupation (Systems Analyst).
> 
> ...



Thank you aliee.

We were thinking to do the same.. 

There is a close relation in the course nature that we had studied and the names which are there on the ANZSCO list. 
The difference is the Name only. For Example : We have studied IT for Business and there it is Business Information System. 

We have studied IT concepts there it is introduction to ICT. 

Regards
Yatin


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

By the way, One Quick and Short query.

If one gets State Nomination, then one has to stay in that state upto 2 years. 
Is it also decided which region or location one has to stay? or One can go any where within the state.

For Example: 
NSW state nomination: One can go n live in Sydney as well as any other region ? 
Or Specific region will be provided ?


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Yatin Dutta said:


> By the way, One Quick and Short query.
> 
> If one gets State Nomination, then one has to stay in that state upto 2 years.
> Is it also decided which region or location one has to stay? or One can go any where within the state.
> ...


Whichever State is sponsoring you....you could stay only in that state. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes, but one can move to any city within the state or they will nominate a specific city as per occupation? Within the State.... 

Example. If I get nomination for Victoria then I can live in any city in Victoria (including Melbourne) . If I get nomination for NSW I can live anywhere in NSW including Sydney??


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

aliee said:


> You are right! You cannot upload any documents while doing an appeal. Since you already have provided them your transcripts when you started the application, you can simply mention the course names from your transcript and the ICT units which those course match from ANZSCO descriptions.
> 
> And also if Higher Education council from your country has a course outline mentioned on their website or your university's website (Which, in my case was there) you can provide a link to that as well from where they can verify


Dear Aliee 

The course names mentioned in ANZSCO code are very much familiar, and my wife has studied those in a way or the other. I mean she did not study a course matching the name exactly with the ANZSCO code, but she has covered that as a topic or a unit or with some other name of the subject. 

For example: there is a course in ANZSCO as Critical Path Method, She did not study it as a complete course but she has covered this in Project Management. 

There is: Introduction to ICT , she had studied IT concepts as a subject name.

Another is, Software testing and Validation, this she had covered under Software engineering..... 

So now I am not able to understand, how to approach to ACS and tell them these things !! 

How to mention this to them and develop a relation between the subjects under ANZSCO with the one we studied. Unless we come to explaining them each chapter covered in a book or a subject we studied... ! 

Regards
Yatin


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Yatin Dutta said:


> Yes, but one can move to any city within the state or they will nominate a specific city as per occupation? Within the State....
> 
> Example. If I get nomination for Victoria then I can live in any city in Victoria (including Melbourne) . If I get nomination for NSW I can live anywhere in NSW including Sydney??


Yes that you can do.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Yatin Dutta said:


> Dear Aliee
> 
> The course names mentioned in ANZSCO code are very much familiar, and my wife has studied those in a way or the other. I mean she did not study a course matching the name exactly with the ANZSCO code, but she has covered that as a topic or a unit or with some other name of the subject.
> 
> ...



Yatin you can do this very simply if you have your wife's university prospectus which mentions course descriptions in detail, and if it's available online you can provide them a URL along with your justification. 

What was your wife's degree? If it was BCA... I saw someone from India posted about a document called, "BCA Starter Kit" which has the course descriptions and is available online. Probably you may have something like that. (take a look at this thread

From writing a justification perspective like how would you write that in your appeal here's what you can do... 

First note down all course units from ACS document in an excel and in a column next to it note down all courses from the transcript. match each of them which match exactly by name first, then match courses which are not matching by name but by the content, like your example of critical path method. 

once you have done this, when writing the justification, Write the course name from transcript with course code under that write "Matching ICT Units from ANZSCO Descriptions" and under that the course outline or description which may have course contents matching ICT units. 

Hope it helps. 

Aliee


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

*ACS code and Bachelor degree*

Hello everyone,

I have been following this thread very closely, thanks to all you guys for clearing a lot of doubts.

Just to give a background.
I am BE graduate in Information Science , and working as Software Engineer (Programmer/Developer) since 2010 - 6.6 years of exp and 28 year old.
My wife is also a BE graduate in Information technology and working as Software Engineer (Programmer/Developer) since 2011 - 5 years exp. 
26 year old.

We are applying under same SOL code : 
Developer Programmer 261312 ACS 
OR 
Software Engineer 261313 ACS.


we both are yet to give our PTE Exams.

Our doubts are:
1. Is Information Science and Information Technology (B.E) considered as Computer Science (B.E) degree?
2. Please suggest the most appropriate ACS code for our background.
3. Will ACS deduct 2 years or 4 years ?

Awaiting your reply.

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yatin Dutta (Jul 28, 2016)

ashvi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been following this thread very closely, thanks to all you guys for clearing a lot of doubts.
> 
> ...


Dear Ashvi

Please look closely to the ANZSCO course list link:- https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

You can match the course content mentioned in the ANZSCO list with the ones in your Transcripts (markseets), under your nominated occupation. 

You must have 65% of the courses matches with ANZSCO.

If you think course/units you had undertaken matches with the ANZSCO Code, you are good to go.



Regards


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

Many Thanks Yatin.

I will verify with the links provided.


----------



## Janarthanan (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Friends and Experts,
i have completed my bachelor degree in Fashion technology and later on got certified in SAP as SD consultant,now i have completed my 6 years as SAP consultant .
My query,
1.is it possible to get positive result for my ACS assessment with this experience and education
(since its totally opposite to each other)
2. what are the documents to be submitted for ACS assessment an what is the procedure
awaiting for your replies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

Yatin Dutta said:


> Yes Sir, I have sent them an email - but their reply is still awaited.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Hi Yatin,

Did you ever receive a reply from ACS about deducting the years of experience ?


----------



## ramanan42 (Feb 6, 2017)

aliee said:


> theariezman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Aliee,
> ...





Yatin Dutta said:


> aliee said:
> 
> 
> > You are right! You cannot upload any documents while doing an appeal. Since you already have provided them your transcripts when you started the application, you can simply mention the course names from your transcript and the ICT units which those course match from ANZSCO descriptions.
> ...





theariezman said:


> Yatin Dutta said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but one can move to any city within the state or they will nominate a specific city as per occupation? Within the State....
> ...


I followed ur post..I'm planning to apply for my wife ICT BA as well.. facing similar issues...she did bachelor's in IT and her units matches with acs courses. Please let me know whether that worked


----------

